# downgrade weight



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

If and when i get my bike back from surgery, and this may be premature depending on how it goes..... but i want to down grade to a less heavy and aggressive tire. im looking at 30"x 14" zillas or X-lites, or i might be able to get Outlaw radials. ....Is there any real difference between the Zilla's and X lites? Mainly are the X-lites any more capable or durable than the Zillas, especially sidewall strenghth wise? want to do more trail and forrrest riding, but still play in the mud when i find it oviously, and at mud events. i like to venture off the beaten path and just want to make sure they can hold up to FL palmettos and roots and stuff.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

What are you down grading from? I got some swamplites ill trade


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey bub, thanks for the offer, but I am not considering Swamp Lites.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

He has Moto monsters which are huge lugs and weight does come into a factor but most of the time it is lug depth and thumb that causes trouble, as to much thumb with lugs catching something hard = something's gotta give.....in all honesty I absolutely love zillas for all around as I have had a couple sets but for woods and palmetto roots they aren't as durable as others, but still great tires and as far as xlites I don't know as I never ran them or seen anyone with them.....the outlaw radial will be the most durable out of the sets you stated hands down but then again you aren't shaving as much weight as you probably want to since they are still heavier tires....kind of win lose situation stay heavy and bit more durable or go lighter and sling the crap outta them, but not gonna take abuse as well but again they are not horrible either just stating the facts I like zillas


----------

